# Employment Verification by DIAC



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Has anyone here been checked by DIAC regarding employment?
1. Do they check with current and also with previous employment?
2. What questions were asked?
3. When to expect these checks?
4. Is it a mandatory check?

Thank you


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

Well i was cheked from DIAC from Employment point of view. i believe they check if they have suspicion.
Like in my case i left no chance of slight suspicion.
for example
1. i submitted the Experience letter on official letter head
(The letter head mentions the headoffice address and website of company)
2. I uploaded my official bussiness card issued to me by company
3. i uploaded my Company card (that i display on my shirt)
4. i uploaded the health insurance card issued to me by my company .
5. Taxation detail on letter head of company signed by Finance Manager
6. All salary slip to the date of applying.
7. Bank statement (which clearly indicated transfer of money from companys account to mine account)

gosh thats alllll....


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

@gillofrompk..

what about your previous employment? did they check it as well?


----------



## bonkler (Oct 2, 2012)

In my case, DIAC didn't contact any of my past employers. I submitted the following documents on 24/9/2012:

1.- Degrees' certificates and transcripts (I have a Bachelor and a Master Degree)
2.- One reference letter from each employer (according to ACS standards)
3.- CV
4.- Passport

I submitted certified copies of all documents. I didn't include any payslips or bank statements.

Cheers


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

no didnt check the previous employer either


----------



## farrukhkhan (Jan 30, 2012)

can anyone confirm how they do the verification???? Do they call the person mentioned on the experience letter? or someone visit the office to verify details??


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Should we provide DIAC our Certificate of Employment with detailed job description?
So, in general DIAC doesnt check previous employments?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

DIAC can and do carry out job verifications. Oftentimes, they carry out job verifications to confirm the information contained within your application, where they have certain doubts or suspicions about the authenticity of the information provided. That said, they do also carry out spot checks, so your application may also be pulled for a routine check.

Job verifications can be done in a number of ways, all of which are at the discretion of DIAC. They can call you personally or your employer. They have also been known to send consulate staff to pay a visit to the premises of your employer to verify that the business actually exists. Effectively, DIAC can use any method that it sees fit to confirm the information contained within your application.

If you have been truthful in your application, then you do not have anything to fear.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

it's not that my documents are fraudulent but i have make sure that they will be able to reach the signatory of the certificate in case they need to conduct checks.

my certificates are from 3 years back, so im afraid those signatories might be no longer in the company


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi all,
in our case we just came to know yesterday that DIAc sent a letter to our previous employer alongwith the ref letter my spouse provided, and said to authenticate that letter.

we have provided all the details in uploaded douments..and still they did job verificatoon and that too for a big MNC..and now we are worried if they do same with the current employer..I mean its not good for our present job..if they come to know that we have applied for AU PR..


----------



## anishk06 (Sep 5, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> Hi all,
> in our case we just came to know yesterday that DIAc sent a letter to our previous employer alongwith the ref letter my spouse provided, and said to authenticate that letter.
> 
> we have provided all the details in uploaded douments..and still they did job verificatoon and that too for a big MNC..and now we are worried if they do same with the current employer..I mean its not good for our present job..if they come to know that we have applied for AU PR..


Hi lucky
To whom they sent the letter, is it they sent to the signatory of the ref letter? is it by post or courier? what is your occupation code and which team?


----------



## SAltish (Nov 30, 2012)

In my case, No body contacted even my current employer neither the past one. I got lucky.
As i got the visa within 1.5 months after applying. well it was 489 subclass in my case.
I provided al the 3 yrs bank statement as well as salary slips along with the salary letter.
Best Of luck.


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi 
My case became a little complicated with regard to the Employment check- as my Company address had changed 2 years back. Since I had joined this company 6 years back- my appointment letter had the old address although the reference letters and my latest payslips showed the new address of the Company. The Diac officers made a surprise check at the old address and the present tenant there did not have any idea about my Company. 
so Diac, without confirming and/or calling on the company phone (which incidently hasn't changed) assumed the company never existed and reported the same.
My case officer thankfully did ask me to comment after 3 months ; which I have along with all the necessary Company RC, PAN card , IT returns, Rent and electricity bills, Telephone bills and expenses of the company since 2009...along with my credentials of people I have know and worked with since the last 13 years.
I have only just submitted all the documents ( 31 annexures in total) alongwith my reply to DIAC....
Hopefully I should hear from them soon.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

anishk06 said:


> Hi lucky
> To whom they sent the letter, is it they sent to the signatory of the ref letter? is it by post or courier? what is your occupation code and which team?


well, my husband's code is 233511, Industrial engineer. DIAc sent an email to his previous employer (HR dept), alongwith the ref letter we uploaded in application and said to authenticate it..we dint get call from Hr dept, but a close friend who is senior and who made the letter for us got a call from HR dept, and he called us..n we are in trouble I would say, as he is in another dept..and Hr people told him, you were not authorised to give such ref letter to HIm..Now our friend is asking Us to pull that from Diac..we have all correct information, and another ref letters also from the same company..but the truth is our agent made mistake and uploaded that letter,which was actually drafted for application to Canada, with bit different job profile..now its only God who can save us..


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> well, my husband's code is 233511, Industrial engineer. DIAc sent an email to his previous employer (HR dept), alongwith the ref letter we uploaded in application and said to authenticate it..we dint get call from Hr dept, but a close friend who is senior and who made the letter for us got a call from HR dept, and he called us..n we are in trouble I would say, as he is in another dept..and Hr people told him, you were not authorised to give such ref letter to HIm..Now our friend is asking Us to pull that from Diac..we have all correct information, and another ref letters also from the same company..but the truth is our agent made mistake and uploaded that letter,which was actually drafted for application to Canada, with bit different job profile..now its only God who can save us..


Why would you try to make such documents?!??!?!? 

What you can do is submit a form they have for "giving out incorrect information" and submit the correct letter, the genuine one and hope DIAC accepts it.

Your every document will be checked thoroughly. If you dont submit the forms now, it could have undesired consequences. Also I am a little mad at you because...of your husband and people alike, all applicants from our country are checked as if we are t*****ists.. Shame on you.

Who is your agent?


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

no this is fault of our agent..there is no incorrect information at all..a smy husband's work exp is more than 20yrs and is on very senior postition..only the ref letter was earlier for canada, and as canada is currently not taking any application, we move file to Au agn..my husband's code in Au is for ind eng..but in canada's occupation list he falls under professional services to management..1122 code..and actually he is engineer by degree and have worked also but these countries are crazy, a person who is qualified engineer wouldnt be a engineer after 20 yrs ..he is Heoad of dept in his co..n planning and managing..which is exaclty matching to 1122 canada..but in au if we have studied engineering, then we have to get assessment fone by engineers Australia and they only gave us this code. they also have all his current resume and postion profile..
now the thing is we have requested the company just to mention the working dates and his last position.

look finndraj, we are genu people, we will never do wrong , the mistake is totally by agent..in my case even for pcc, at chennai police station they guy wanted bribe..and i said i will complain to seniors and he did my pcc just in a day. before he troubled me for 3 wks.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Who is your agent?? Is he MARA registered?


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

findraj said:


> Why would you try to make such documents?!??!?!?
> 
> What you can do is submit a form they have for "giving out incorrect information" and submit the correct letter, the genuine one and hope DIAC accepts it.
> 
> ...


findraj,look, I am writing on this forum to share, as i have found this very informative..but please do mind your language.no doubt you may have received many likes may be sometimes from me also..but I am not here to hear any rubbish from you or anyone..I have been to australia also couple of times and traveled almost the world..I know rules of all developed countries.not a single ref letter we have provided is wrong but the place was different,and occupation code was different and format was different too...and for canada, a candian lawyer made us molded ref letter for our occupation.She wrote for us and we asked office senior to write in that format..we havent done anything wrong.so, please before you start typing your speedy comments please read my full comment first n then type your reply and that too in mild language..because you will need to be mild if you want to live in Austrlalia..I have experienced this in my two trips for a month..each time..Aussies are too.............soft spoken..you will definately remeber my words when you live there..All the very best to you..for your visa grant..


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> findraj,look, I am writing on this forum to share, as i have found this very informative..but please do mind your language.no doubt you may have received many likes may be sometimes from me also..but I am not here to hear any rubbish from you or anyone..I have been to australia also couple of times and traveled almost the world..I know rules of all developed countries.not a single ref letter we have provided is wrong but the place was different,and occupation code was different and format was different too...and for canada, a candian lawyer made us molded ref letter for our occupation.She wrote for us and we asked office senior to write in that format..we havent done anything wrong.so, please before you start typing your speedy comments please read my full comment first n then type your reply and that too in mild language..because you will need to be mild if you want to live in Austrlalia..I have experienced this in my two trips for a month..each time..Aussies are too.............soft spoken..you will definately remeber my words when you live there..All the very best to you..for your visa grant..


Oh well, if your HR says he was not meant to give the reference letter, then..ofcourse there is something wrong...

If you would have submitted Statutory declaration saying your HR wouldnt give the letter due to so and so reason, and given your colleagues reference..It would have been justified? 

Is that the case?

Also thank you for your wishes, but somehow I do not agree that Aussies are soft spoken, the most soft spoken people are the Brits, Canadians..Aussies are nice not soft spoken though ..lol anyway that is my experience....

I am no one to decide your genuinity, but well no one would want to empty their pockets for 4K for nothing

Good luck and hope you get through...Keep us updated Lady


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

thnx friend..I dont need to give you more explaination..I know very well, we havnt done anything wrong..so, you pls dont worry..God is there to help me..btw, you may be knowing one thing, once we leave any firm. its very difficult do get a detailed ref letter in special format apart from what is given from the company along with the relev ltr . and that's why we asked a friend who is very senior to make for us for canada..that doesnt mean there is somthing fishy..we havnt provided any wrong info..anyways..take care....about Aussies..i think it depends which level people we are dealing with.....................u may find some like u..dear..all the best..


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Canada is opening their FSW Category in May btw..Still the occupation list is not published..Are you planning to apply once it starts?

One of my cousins want to apply..

My wife and me both graduated from Ryerson University, we met there for the first time..Still stuck with her lol...JK..My father in law has applied for his EB5, once he gets that we all be moving to States for good, unless I fall in loveeee with Syndey...

Wish you Good Luck, hope things turn your way..

If I were you I would still submit the incorrect answers form because the letter wasnt intended for DIAC, you can try to explain your CO it was meant for Employment purposes or for CIC and that your agent goofed up the letters..

I wouldnt recommend your Agent to anyone, but unless you tell me who is your agent I wont know which agent messed up


----------



## raghuraman (Dec 22, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> DIAC can and do carry out job verifications. Oftentimes, they carry out job verifications to confirm the information contained within your application, where they have certain doubts or suspicions about the authenticity of the information provided. That said, they do also carry out spot checks, so your application may also be pulled for a routine check.
> 
> Job verifications can be done in a number of ways, all of which are at the discretion of DIAC. They can call you personally or your employer. They have also been known to send consulate staff to pay a visit to the premises of your employer to verify that the business actually exists. Effectively, DIAC can use any method that it sees fit to confirm the information contained within your application.
> 
> If you have been truthful in your application, then you do not have anything to fear.


Greetings,

I read your post on job verification from DIAC. Recently i had job verification from New Delhi to my last employer. They exchanged few basic information like the join month, relieved month, pay and mode of pay, designation, roles and responsibilities, exchanged business cards and verified signatures and finally collected the letter pads and took pics of the firm. Immediately after coming out from the firm one of the team member (out of 2) called me and verified the same. 

Since my past employer is also in the same town they did a quick visit there as well and spent 10 mins with the same formalities as above. 

Both the employers confirmed the details about me and acknowledged my details. The only fact is my last employer told the verification team that my join date as July 2011 as it was Nov 2011, however he confirmed the right relieving month which is Dec 12. He told few months earlier as he didn't refer any database or documents while answering them. 

Will this be an issue? as an employer he has lot of things to manage and my company has a manpower of 220 ppl. So its hard it remember everyone's details, right? do u think its fine, kindly share your thoughts about this please?. Thanks...

Regards,
Raghu


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

findraj said:


> Canada is opening their FSW Category in May btw..Still the occupation list is not published..Are you planning to apply once it starts?
> 
> One of my cousins want to apply..
> 
> ...


Abhinav outsourcing-delhi..its a long story, we paid them fees in 2010 sept..for Au..and applied for skill assessment in march 2011, it got delayed and and came after july end whr poits got changed so, we thought for canada, which was open that time..everything done, file ready and came to know that now canada ha sput a pause n will open in may 2013..meanwhile we traveled to Au for holidaysand ag in july Au reduced poits to 60..so, we moved our file bk to Au..my agent rerurned me all the docus for canada..so we wr anware of the fact that she will upload that ref ltr to au-but now yesterdy she advised me not to tell diac abt this at this time..and mostly thing will get fixed as we have requested the company to give the details of his position and joining and relev dates..If canada opens I may apply agn, as my file is ready just new thing educatioanl credentials hv to be dn.me and my husband both are 40+ so our points we not enough..we are very well of here, and no plans to move au immidiately..just will go once in summer to validate visa.This is we are going for my daughter 's future..Sydney is a lovely place..Canada only minus point is too much snow..but vancover is good..like melbourne..so, weather wise Au is btr..for sure I believe..


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

raghuraman said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I read your post on job verification from DIAC. Recently i had job verification from New Delhi to my last employer. They exchanged few basic information like the join month, relieved month, pay and mode of pay, designation, roles and responsibilities, exchanged business cards and verified signatures and finally collected the letter pads and took pics of the firm. Immediately after coming out from the firm one of the team member (out of 2) called me and verified the same.
> 
> ...



Hi raghu, how r u.... Nothing to worry about. I told u tht u will definately get ur grant in second or third week week of march. The delhi guys take 15 to 20 days to send the report to CO. And abt the information that u were saying that ur boss said july instead of nov, even i told them the wrong dates by mistaken. My website launched in 2010 n i told them i started it in 2008 or 2009. N u know i got grant without any further inquiry. Be relax n wait for mid march. I need a party ok


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

My experience was 6 yrs back..

and company premises changed its location and business as well due to loss of business..

However, owner of company ready to write letter, but I dont have any supporitve docs such as payslip, bank statement etc

In this circumstances , IDAC accpts it??


----------



## raghuraman (Dec 22, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Hi raghu, how r u.... Nothing to worry about. I told u tht u will definately get ur grant in second or third week week of march. The delhi guys take 15 to 20 days to send the report to CO. And abt the information that u were saying that ur boss said july instead of nov, even i told them the wrong dates by mistaken. My website launched in 2010 n i told them i started it in 2008 or 2009. N u know i got grant without any further inquiry. Be relax n wait for mid march. I need a party ok


Thats so encouraging and motivating. Thanks so much for the support and soothing words. Definitely made me stress free. Appreciate it so much!

Cheers. Party is always on the cards for sure!!


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

Is it a statutory declaration or the letter on company's letter head?


----------



## bijoypjob (Apr 28, 2013)

*e Medical*

Have a nice day!

What is the procedure to select e medical clinic ? I coulnot find any link in my online application form to select clinic but able to download referrel letter for medical with TRN Number.

I contacted a clinic with e medical facility but they say they could not find my application in the system.

Anybody having same issue, please advice.

I am waiting for CO since,application lodged on 9th May

Thanks and regards,


----------



## hihihehe (Dec 10, 2012)

so they still will check even the company is well known?

i am currently working in one of the well known university and can ask my manager to write a reference letter but the HR here is just '*****'. i just worried that DIAC will contact HR instead of my manager to verify it


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

90% of the companies in Bangalore will not give HR REF letters at least in the required format, for VISA processing. We have to make our own letters (even if you are exp.), I think I DIAC checks only whether the employment is valid or not. Advised designation is appropriate or not. My CONS has processed around 200 applications for PR and none of them have been cross checked.


----------



## kaurrajbir (Feb 7, 2013)

VenkytoOz said:


> 90% of the companies in Bangalore will not give HR REF letters at least in the required format, for VISA processing. We have to make our own letters (even if you are exp.), I think I DIAC checks only whether the employment is valid or not. Advised designation is appropriate or not. My CONS has processed around 200 applications for PR and none of them have been cross checked.


Positive words..


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

VenkytoOz said:


> 90% of the companies in Bangalore will not give HR REF letters at least in the required format, for VISA processing. We have to make our own letters (even if you are exp.), I think I DIAC checks only whether the employment is valid or not. Advised designation is appropriate or not. My CONS has _processed around 200 applications for PR and none of them have been cross checked_.


By CONS, you mean your consultant ? MARA agent? 
If the company doesnt give ref letter, you have to make the stat decl., not make the ref letter yourself! 
How would your consultant know if DIAC has done a job verificiation, unless if DIAC goes through the agent for the job verification, which is highly unlikely. IMHO, these kinds of posts encourage people to fudge their experiences and most of them slip through the cracks. 



kaurrajbir said:


> Positive words..


Why are these positive words ? Are you afraid of background verification ?


----------



## asheque.ahsan (Sep 17, 2015)

SAltish said:


> In my case, No body contacted even my current employer neither the past one. I got lucky.
> As i got the visa within 1.5 months after applying. well it was 489 subclass in my case.
> I provided al the 3 yrs bank statement as well as salary slips along with the salary letter.
> Best Of luck.


Dear Lucky, I got the same situation here and really worried because my HR said they are not going to respond as I am working as an agency contractual staff there. The one who have issued the reference letter (currently in different department of the organization) informed me about this. HR contacted her and told her that she shouldn't have provided such letter to me. Should I inform CO to contact my agency or keep silent? Some of the threads said that such emails to CO may raise flags.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

.---- delete_-----


----------

